# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Regurge question

## confucius

Last week my albino bull snake had appeared to have regurged a rat. It was not digested at all. I attemped to feed her again this week, a smaller sized rat, which I did yesterday night. Now today, I found that again, in the same manner. I'm really worried about her, nothing appears wrong. She is acting like she normally does. She's in a rack with my other bulls and they're all perfectly fine as well, nothing has happened like this with them. Did I try to feed her again too soon? Is it because of the changing seasons? Something else? I've never had this happen before. Should I isolate her from the other snakes? Could it be parasites? I have no idea what happened. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## satomi325

I think you may have fed her too soon. Wait 2 weeks and feed a small meal again.
The flora in her gut needs to rejuvenate itself.

If you think parasites, get a fecal done. But I kind of doubt it's parasites.
Sometimes if its too cool or if a snake is overly stressed, they regurge.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Well the first issue is that you definitely fed too soon give time to your pit to recover (at  least) 2 weeks before feeding again.

Now regurgitation can occur for several reasons, most commonly it is either stress or temperatures, however parasites can also be the cause. If the next feeding result in another regurgitation, make an appointment with an herp vet and have a fecal done.

----------


## Lucas339

bulls will regurge if you give them too large of a meal.  I feed all mine smaller meals that I would a python of a similar size.  I agree with everyone else that you didn't wait long enough to feed again.  Wait a bit and try again.  Chronic regure is a serious problem.

----------

